# slide and mats



## Bowhunter2 (Nov 7, 2009)

I have a RnR 6 x 12 enclosed trailer with ramp rear door that I want to use for my newly acquired snowmobile. My question is do I need ski guides and traction mat in this and where would I get them if needed?
Thanks for your input.
Tom


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Give Beck's in St. Johns a call. They will have what you need. They sell e trac for tie down too.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

If you want to do it on the cheap, cut up an old bedliner for ski guides and use an old snowmobile track for mats. The lugs on it help the sled get traction when loading. U can find thses items for free all over.

Personally, my sleds dont have studs. I have Advantec flooring on my enclosed and teh carbides on skis dont even scratch it.


----------



## RiverRanger (Aug 23, 2006)

Just remember putting that mat on your door is going to make it very heavy to lift/close. May not matter to you put to an old fart like me it would.


----------



## Bowhunter2 (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks guys. This one is studded so I felt I needed something.
River Ranger--I just might have you beat on age, and it does matter.


----------

